# A little trouble with everything



## carmen316 (Oct 20, 2017)

I travelled to Australia just recently around early February for two weeks and I really love the place! I would love to work there and while I'm at it, continue visiting all the other places I haven't yet to visit. Well, the problem is I don't have any degree certification to make myself more.. 'special' in this case, I couldn't afford for continuation on studies in malaysia since its too expensive. But I would be glad to take any jobs available, may I know where should I start? Thank you =)


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Are you under aged 18-30? If so, you could qualify for a Work and Holiday visa (sc 462).


----------



## carmen316 (Oct 20, 2017)

I know about the holiday visa =D but I have a question though, I wanted to work more than just one year, is there a way to make it permanently or the best way is to renew my visa?


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

If you wanted to stay permanently you would have to be sponsored or qualify for a skilled independent visa - both of these paths require you to have a skill that is in demand. I'm not an expert on skilled migration visas, suggest you consult with a registered migration agent about your options.


----------



## carmen316 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for your help =) I'll see what I can do about this


----------



## carmen316 (Oct 20, 2017)

I love it too =D I always wanted to travel around the world and see what's it like =)


----------



## carmen316 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm 21 =) and I really want to have a chance to work elsewhere instead of the same place for years.


----------



## EWR (Aug 8, 2017)

You can extend WHV if you want.


----------



## carmen316 (Oct 20, 2017)

What's a WHV?


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

carmen316 said:


> What's a WHV?


working holiday visa


----------

